# Pendulous Udder Support



## mommaof10 (Mar 19, 2009)

Our very first doe has a pendulous udder. A very pendulous udder. When she runs, her udder swings from side to side. She is due to kid next week with her 4th freshening and we are brainstorming for how we can give her some udder support, which she desperately needs. 

Has anyone out there ever made a goat bra? If so, any tips? 

Thanks.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

you can buy a goat bra from Hoegger or Jeffer's (i think). Seems like a complicated thing to make just by looking at the pic.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a goat whose udder swings from side to side when not full when she runs.  I would call it pendulous I believe. It seems to hold it's self up just fine. She's 7 years old, and this is her second year of milking with me without any problems. I told her that if she didn't want her udder swinging back and forth when she runs, that she would have to just not run. :lol She listened I think, and rarely runs anywhere, so we didn't need the bra after all. (She had ordered the extra heavy duty sports bras like I wear, (but don't need). :biggrin
Anita


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I made a make shift one years ago for an old LaMancha doe with a terrible udder. Hubby had an arm sling laying around from a dislocated shoulder so I used that cut some hole in it for the teats and slit the thing so it would sorta fit then made some straps out of what was there, plus added a stap from twill tape. added some snap hooks like on a dog collar and tho it wasn't pretty it did a fair job.


----------



## mommaof10 (Mar 19, 2009)

This poor girl's udder is well below her hocks and when she bags up, I'm afraid it will hit the ground. Last year she would walk and drag her udder over branches and rocks and cut herself. 

She was our first goat that a friend who owned goats picked out for us. We didn't see her until after she was purchased. Her udder didn't look quite so bad then. We went cheap and grade for our first goat until we learned the ropes. Her conformation is great, except for her udder. And, she's a sweetheart too. 

Our next goat purchase was a registered Alpine doe, that just gave us two new doelings last week. If this particular Nubian gives us some does this coming week and our herd increases, then we will probably retire her after this kidding. 

But, for now, she needs some support. The arm sling idea sounds interesting. My daughter wanted one of my old nursing bras to alter for her. Um....I just thought that would be a little embarrassing to men or older boys who might visit so I'd rather come up with another idea. We could maybe cover the nursing bra with a sleeve of material....just brainstorming here. 

I'd rather not purchase one right now as January, February and March have been difficult months financially for our business. The slowing of the economy hit our business hard. 

Thanks for your ideas!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

This is the picture I kinda went by to make mine
http://www.enasco.com/product/C15140(X)N


----------

